

Ask HN: Online Class or Resources To Learn PHP - graeme

I've recently joined a startup run on Wordpress (the core focus of our product is not technical). I'm mostly in a marketing role, but it would be useful for me to be able to modify the site.<p>My programming experience is working through the C Programming Language, taking Udacity CS 101, and finishing most of Michael Hartl's Rails Tutorial.<p>Are there any good, similar resources for PHP? I'm not at the level where I can just read the docs and learn.<p>I checked Codecademy, Code School and Udacity, but they generally just teach Ruby and Python.<p>Any suggestions? Thanks
======
MojoJolo
I started learning PHP in W3Schools
(<http://www.w3schools.com/php/default.asp>) for the basics. But after I got a
hang of the syntax, I started a PHP project and just search in for some things
I need. Mostly, stackoverflow got the answer for me.

I'm not a big fan of those step by step tutorial. I usually get into it just
for their syntax. In my opinion, the best way to learn a language is to
implement an application using it.

Good luck learning PHP!

------
project23
How about this: <http://thenewboston.org/list.php?cat=11>

Disclaimer: I've never gone through his tutorial series but others seem to
think highly of him. I've work in PHP previously but most of the tutorials I
went through are several years old...

~~~
graeme
Thanks, I'll take a look. Looks comprehensive.

